# New Warmachine Models out July



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I was looking at boostep for Cryx minis to use as Cronos Pain Engines for my fledgling DE army when I found this:










These minis are coming this summer with a new Warmachine expansion (?) and I got to say... Warmachine has GW beat on coolness factor in most evil looking minis.

Where Orks are comical, Necrons are bland, Daemons are bleuuuuurghhhhh, and Chaos is spiky spess muhreens, it's refreshing to see a struggling game system put out something of greater quality.

These two are apparently some form of special characters.

I'm going to buy them and make a custom Dark Eldar special character out of the female (?) as that is the got damnedest uber cool chuck norris whooping thing I have ever laid eyes on.

_Ever._


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I sort of take offense at the necrons=bland thing. You just need to have a painter that has a good imagination and some modeling skills to add to them. THough this is admittedly uncommon and most skilled painters seem to opt for Eldar or Space Marines. Or Orks. Or anything not-necrons really... Except me. Anyway!

THose are indeed quite badass looking. Especially the female(?) one. I might use that myself, and convert it for a "female" necron Lord for my army. Take out the spider legs at the bottom and base it, and maybe give it a Necron lord head, and blammo. Only thing I can say is the arms look almost comically small on "her"...

Awesome find there. Prices?

Edit:
*HOLY SHIT.*








I think I jsut found a new model for another Necron Lord... These Cryx models are fucking AMAZING.

Edit 2:
A challenger appears!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Well Boostep's price is 79 NOK for the blister, which is roughly 6,50£. Depending on imports and stuff.

Also, you would... T-take out t-the l-legsss?? That's the best part xD


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Iron angel you linked the first model by them I've ever wanted to pick up. I' going to be picking this up at Gencon Indy this year.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Well Boostep's price is 79 NOK for the blister, which is roughly 6,50£. Depending on imports and stuff.
> 
> Also, you would... T-take out t-the l-legsss?? That's the best part xD


Agreed, but they aren't very necron-y, plus they would need a larger base and people will whine about me bending the rules by changing the size of a unit's base...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, those two models are the same character Iron Angel. Two versions of the same dude. And yes, Privateer Press makes some of the best models I have seen, love them all.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Heh, those two models are the same character Iron Angel. Two versions of the same dude. And yes, Privateer Press makes some of the best models I have seen, love them all.


Hmm, the way it's described it seems more like they are 2 characters that are always fielded together? Sorry if I'm wrong, but that's the product description at Boostep (although their google translator desriptions aren't helping)

The blister contains 2 models at any rate.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

These arnt new models, those two have been out for a long time since MK1.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hmm, the way it's described it seems more like they are 2 characters that are always fielded together? Sorry if I'm wrong, but that's the product description at Boostep (although their google translator desriptions aren't helping)
> 
> The blister contains 2 models at any rate.


Wraithlord was talking about the ones Iron Angel showed 

The ones you showed are fielded as a pair of characters, like you said 

Either way, none of the mini's in this thread are new, so that means they are all available!


----------

